# My Cat Hissed at Me for the First Time Ever



## brooks (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all,

My cat is 3 years old. I've raised him since he was a baby and he's been the most lovable cat I've ever had. He's never even come close to showing any signs of aggression towards me or my friends.

One day, my family was visiting and every time I turned around, I saw my brother constantly trying to force pet him when he clearly didn't want to be petted. My cat, and I, was very agitated by this.

Anyway, about a half hour after my brother left, my cat was sitting next to me, and while I was petting him like normal, he hissed at me for the first time ever. It was a little hiss, but totally out of nowhere.

Is this some sort of redirected aggression or other normal behavior?


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I wouldn't call it redirected aggression, since a hiss, in and of itself, isn't aggression. Cat's often hiss because they're feeling defensive. Your cat was still a bit out of sorts about your brother's unpleasant visit, that's all.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, your little guy just needed a little time to "unfluff" himself after your brothers Very Rude Attentions!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, he just needed time to unwind. Don't take it personally. He was still fuming from being touched by someone he didn't want touching him. It must have really annoyed him!!

I've had that happen from clueless visitors (older children) and I just remove the cat and put it in another closed off room until the brats leave.


----------



## brooks (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for the feedback. It was just so weird to see him hiss at me since he's such a gentle cat, but what you all said makes total sense.

Thanks again.


----------

